# Texting from computer?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no cell phone. Does anyone know if it is possible to send texts to someone elses cell phone from my computer?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

yes you can. But i think you have to know their carrier and each one is a bit different.

Bell Canada - [email protected]
Bell Mobility (Canada) - [email protected]
Bell Mobility - [email protected]
Fido - [email protected]
Microcell - [email protected]
President's Choice - [email protected]
Rogers Canada - [email protected]
Solo Mobile - [email protected]
Telus - [email protected]
Virgin Mobile Canada - [email protected]
Koodo - [email protected]
Chatr - [email protected]

Source:How To Send a Text Message From Your Computer for Free | Online Innovation | Rise to the Top Blog


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

This was referenced in another article (UK based); I have no tried it. I don't know if there are charges on the receiving end. It _says_ "Free" everywhere...

e-FreeSMS.com - Send Free SMS Worldwide


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i tried the telus once but the recieving phone must be signed up for the service which i imagine they charge for


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Texting to a cell phone is an iffy thing. Most new smart phones allow texting; and carriers allow free texting as part of some of their "cell phone plans". Other plans may have a text charge , often around 15 cents per text. I don't know about other messenger services , but Skype allows sending a text message to a contacts phone if the contact has registered his/ her cell number in their Skype profile. If they go through Skype they can text 2 way computer to phone.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've texted from the pc through Rogers before. You need to know the carrier of the person receiving the text. It was free for both parties.


----------

